# Watch Winders



## jonesy9 (Aug 3, 2013)

Evening all,

I've relocated my watches into a wardrobe, however there isn't an available power socket nearby to plug my watch winder into.

Has anyone implemented any ingenious solutions to powering a watch winder that's not near a socket?

I've searched for battery powered ones but they seem a bit sparse on this side of the pond.

I know I could manually wind them as and when I need them, which I do for all of mechanical watches bar one, one that I cannot manually wind. Which I why I keep it on a winder to make sure it has enough power reserve when I come to wear it.

Thanks!

Jack


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi jack, you seem to be right uk battery/ even usb run winders are non existent! will your missus ( if you have one ) wear a solar panel on top of the wardrobe :laugh:

deano


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Extension lead :yes:

Your welcome.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Battery-------small 240v inverter----------winder-------------simples.


----------



## jonesy9 (Aug 3, 2013)

Haha, cheers for the replies! Very much appreciated

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

@jonesy9 I remembered your request while watching this YouTube vid, the winder (branded Ingersoll but likely just has their logo on a generic model) appears to have a battery option -- even the manual mentions it.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I was considering a watch winder for my Speedmaster '57 but two things concern me.

1. The security aspect - we keep our valuables in a small safe. Presumably, I'd need a bigger safe to accomodate a watch winder.

2. Powering the winder. As others have said, battery winders are few and far between so that will limit my choice.

What do those of you do who do have winders - leave the watch unsecure and in an easy to find location for burglars on a side table or something?


----------



## Roger Red Hat (Jul 29, 2017)

Steve D UK said:


> I was considering a watch winder for my Speedmaster '57 but two things concern me.
> 
> 1. The security aspect - we keep our valuables in a small safe. Presumably, I'd need a bigger safe to accomodate a watch winder.
> 
> ...


 Mine is plugged in but out of site behind some fairly boring stuff an intruder would be unlikely try to steal or move


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Mate, burglars are very experienced in searching for hidden treasure amongst the toot. If a burglar gets in your house, they turn out everything. Absolutely everything.


----------

